# taming the brewtus



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/gtGHYivmNB/









harder to tame than a n**presso but unlimited enjoyment.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

blank page...?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think the phrase is well jel....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That was quick dude


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

It was well quick! Now just need some time alone - mano a mano


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

what am i missing?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> blank page...?


If you reading via taptalk it will only show the code, check it here


__
http://instagr.am/p/gtGHYivmNB/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have changed to code on the forum as well - IE doesn't like Instagram frame links


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice set up mate !


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Have changed to code on the forum as well - IE doesn't like Instagram frame links


thanks Glenn, but people still use IE?

Thanks Gary


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

rmcgandara said:


> ...people still use IE?...


250 on the forum so far today


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> thanks Glenn, but people still use IE?


ha ha!!! That's what i thought!!

Great set up, looks awesome. What's the black item sitting on the drip tray with a snake logo on it? Scales? I'm intrigued


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on new brewtus rmcgandara:good:

Which model did you go for i.e tank/ plumbed in/ rotary?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope she pleasures you as much as mine pleasures me!!!!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

big dan said:


> ha ha!!! That's what i thought!!
> 
> Great set up, looks awesome. What's the black item sitting on the drip tray with a snake logo on it? Scales? I'm intrigued


yes scales, it is a myco scale with a Movember sticker on (http://mobro.co/ricardogandara)











GS11 said:


> Congrats on new brewtus rmcgandara:good:
> 
> Which model did you go for i.e tank/ plumbed in/ rotary?


it's a tanked/plumb in vibratory pump version. still struggling with milk texturizing but will get there soon!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My toevember appeal is going well . Socks catch uncomfortably and Laura complains in bed they are sharp. I've raised £1.17p so far


----------

